# Northwoods



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

wyandot said:


> The place is a trip, stop and check it out.


Lol, I'll have to do just that.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

gotchatoday said:


> Well, I'm a Fenwick guy and when I seen elites for 100 bucks I jumped on them. There aren't any left in the 6'3 medium/fast in that store.


 i bought the elite tech rods there last summer for 89.00 the guy told me northwoods only warrenties them for 1 year after that u have to mail them to fenwick...that sucked


----------



## gotchatoday (Dec 29, 2012)

woodie slayer said:


> i bought the elite tech rods there last summer for 89.00 the guy told me northwoods only warrenties them for 1 year after that u have to mail them to fenwick...that sucked


It's okay. It's okay I will just mail them in. For 100 bucks it's worth it.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Supposedly fenwick is awesome about their warranty anyway


----------



## gotchatoday (Dec 29, 2012)

sureshot006 said:


> Supposedly fenwick is awesome about their warranty anyway


I broke a pole in my truck last year no receipt and they sent me anot her one.


----------



## bradb460 (Nov 15, 2012)

gotchatoday said:


> Daiwa reel counter were 57 bucks cheaper than anywhere online or in stores


 what daiwa line counter reels were 57$ less than anywhere else?


----------



## flowie (Oct 26, 2015)

sureshot006 said:


> Supposedly fenwick is awesome about their warranty anyway


I snapped a 9ft 6 hmx steelhead rod. I emailed them 2 pictures of the damage and they sent me a new rod for free.


----------

